# White Edition Sigelei 150w TC - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (19/10/15)

BACK IN WHITE!!!




SIGELEI'S SECOND TEMP CONTROL RELEASE PACKS THE POWER AND HAS A UNIQUE LOOK THAT REALLY FITS COMFORTABLE IN THE HAND. IT COMES WITH A FREE SILICONE COVER TO PROTECT THE UNIT AND GIVES THE DEVICE AN ALTERNATE LOOK. 

Introducing the Sigelei 150W Temperature Control Box Mod, which is the second line after releasing the 75 Watt, is an advanced and high performance device that is packed with many great features

Sigelei 150W TC Box Mod has the temperature range from 212 to 572. 

The body is made out of aluminum alloy like the previous 150 watt box mod.

The wattage range will be between 10W to 150W. If you love to sub-ohm, the lowest atomizer resistance that it can go down to is 0.1ohm.

Sigelei 150W Temperature Control Box Mod Features:
Dimensions: 103*57*25 (mm)
Weight: 190g
Temperature range: 100°C - 300°C and 212°F - 572°F
Output wattage: 10W – 150W
Output voltage: 1.0V – 7.5V
Atomizer resistance: 0.1ohm – 3.0ohm
Battery voltage: 6.4V – 8.4V
Maximum current: 35A
Battery life readout in real time
Made out of aluminum alloy
Dual 18650 Battery (not included, can be purchased separately)
510 spring loaded connection
No charging port
Magnetic battery door
Low voltage protection
Low resistance protection
Input high voltage warning
Output short-circuit protection
Reverse battery protection
Overheating prevention

Get yours here white stocks last:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/white-edition-sigelei-150w-tc

*Don't forget to use FREESHIP coupon code on checkout for free overnight shipping on orders over R1200 *


----------

